# [SOLVED] problems with computer



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, we have an XP computer with intel core duo e7500 2.93 ghz processor, 2 gig ram, 500 watt power supply, and ati Radeon HD 5500 video card and lately it's been having issues with some games. we have tried getting a new video card and that didn't fix anything and we also traded out the ram with a different working computer and traded the power supply with a different computer and put new heat sink on the processor and none of these things fixed the problem. Here are the errors we get:

When we try to run the game called Vindictus,
it gives us this error:
failed to create vertex buffer. The program has encountered an unrecoverable error. Press ok. Exception code: Exception _access_violation, Excepetion address 0xb0e9802 Exception module material system.

And when it has this error - parts o the character and parts of the ground of the game dissapear. And sometimes it just crashes with no error.

And when we try to run the game called Star Trek online, we get this error:
Fatal error: There is not enough available video memory (E_out of memory) while creating a texture. Please choose lower resolution settings or close other graphic applications. Technical details: E_out of memory while creating 2D texture size 64x64 (7 mips, Rtex_dxt1). And it also gets glitches where parts of the character and parts of the world disappear. We tried lowering the resolution and it does not help.

Everything was working fine up until about a month ago when these errors started happening and we didn't make any changes to anything before they started. But since then, we have tried replacing a bunch of stuff as I mentioned but nothing helps. Any ideas what could be causing these problems? 

thanks for the help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: problems with computer*

Moved your thread to the Gaming Forum for better results


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: problems with computer*

It's not only a gaming issue. When the computer has these glitches some of the desktop icons also disappear and sometimes the computer shuts down.

Any ideas?


----------



## Thef7 (Apr 29, 2012)

ATi cards are known for vertex buffering issues. At least the older models are. What kind of card did you replace it with (Brand and model) and what's the wattage and brand of the PSU you replaced the old one with?

If your computer is shutting off and icons are displaying incorrectly, you may have a voltage issue regarding your video card causing your computer to crash or your video card to hiccup. Could also be heat related, though I don't know enough to determine that yet.

If you can provide the details I mentioned above, I might be able to help you a bit more.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: problems with computer*

it seems that the video card drivers are old or installed automatically by windows
try to download and install the latest video card drivers

but to help you more we need to know the new video card you got
is it the Readon HD 5500 or another one?


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: problems with computer*

the power supply that's in there now is a Cooler Master 500w, and we took one out of another computer to test it and that one was a Coolmax 600w (it's about 8 months old). I guess it did crash less with the Coolmax in it but that didn't fix it completely. The video cards that we tested are: VGA nvidia geforce gt220 which we took out of a different computer and it didn't help and we bought a new one that is a EVGA nvidia geforce gt550 and tried that but it didn't fix it either.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: problems with computer*

Hi, I made an error on the new video card I mentioned above - it's a 520 not 550 (the EVGA nvidia geforce gt520- not 550) Thanks


----------



## Thef7 (Apr 29, 2012)

As Rockmaster said, you should check your video card drivers now that you've installed the new card. Head over to www.nvidia.com and select your region. Go to the downloads section an follow the prompts for your card model and download the latest drivers for it (remember to select the right operating system. So if you have windows 7 x64, select that from their drop down menu).

If the problem persists after updating the drivers, you might want to test your RAM ( if you're running 2x 1gig sticks). If you're running two sticks, try booting the computer and running the game with one stick of RAM in. If it still happens, repeat the process with the other stick. If you're having a memory dump during a game's loading phase on two different sets of ram, you might be looking at motherboard damage/faults. Hopefully not, but you should go through all precautions to narrow the solution.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: problems with computer*

We put the new video card back in and downloaded the drivers and it worked a little longer this time but then still crashed and gave this error: Engine error: internal driver error at present. You're likely out of os paged pool memory. For more info see http:support.steampowered.com/kb-article.php?p_faqid=150. So we are going to try some ram out of another computer to see if that helps. We tried that before but we will try it again now that we downloaded different drivers.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: problems with computer*

So we tried the new video card and tried the ram from another computer again and tried a different power supply but still no luck. any other ideas? thanks


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: problems with computer*

Did you follow the instructions listed on the Steam page? 
You need to uninstall all of your old drivers as well, follow the instructions given in the link I provided above. It will fix your issue.


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: problems with computer*

We tried to delete what it says to delete on the Steam page but what they said to delete is not on our computer. We have Windows XP home installed so would that make a difference? Also, now when we try to delete the drivers of the old card it won't uninstall. It says it can't uninstall because of a missing dll file and we found the dll file in a backup folder and added it back in but now it says it failed to initialize when we try to uninstall the drivers. So what else can we try? Thanks!


----------



## nikkibop (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: problems with computer*

We ended up reinstalling windows and now its working properly


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: problems with computer*

this is the last resort and most of the times it works
glad to see you solved the problem
I'll close the thread and mark it as solved
if you need anything else you are more than welcome to create a new thread
enjoy your gaming


----------

